# newbie from Florida



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Good luck with your quest and addiction. Atleast our meetings are fun and upbeat! lol


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Foot Chase.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Iamspartacus (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome fellow Floridian.


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome fellow Floridan


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome 2 A.T.


----------

